# Italian: Summery Coral & White



## Margi Cintrano (Jul 19, 2012)

This earthenware clay prepared Fish Stew can be prepared in uncountable variations ... as you can see from Photo Below on our terrace antique unbleached wooden table ...

Here is one of our numerous family recipes: 

ITALIAN CORAL AND WHITE FISH STEW ... ( for two ladies ) 

100 grams French or Scandinavian Creamy Butter 
1 dozen Jumbo Prawns ( or shrimps )
1 dozen Sea Scallops or other delicate white flesh fish or Lobster or Crab
200 grams Fresh Salmon of Choice or Fresh Perch or Carp ( sliced in 6 chunks ) 
200 grams of Fresh Turbot, Sea Bass or Brill or Corvina ( sliced in 6 chunks ) 
3 shallots minced finely
1 Leek sliced finely
1 carrot sliced finely
60 Ml. Dry Italian White Wine
250 Ml. Cooking Cream 
2 tablespoons Snipped Chives for garnish 

1. In skillet, melt the butter and sauté the shallots and then the leek, carrot ( and if you wish to employ, garlic ) 
2. separately addthe fish in three steps; the salmon or carp or perch; then the turbot or brill or seabass and the prawns thirdly: sauté until light golden in 20 grams of butter
3. strain the fish varieties on absorbent paper towelling and reserve
4. now add the shallots again and sauté 2 minutes, then the carrot and the Leek and sauté 7 to 8 minutes covered on simmer - slow cooking method - low flame
5. add the white wine, and reduce ... and then, add the cream and simmer another 5 minutes and stir ...
6. add the fish and shrimp gradually and season with salt and pepper, fresh herbs and simmer 2 to 3 minutes longer 
7. decorate garnish with snipped chives and serve immediately

*** serve with a glass of dry white wine, crusty bread for dipping and / or Grossini Bread Sticks ... Serve with a Rocket ( arugula ) salad and cherry tomato ... 

Kind regards.
Margaux Cintrano
prepared in: Puglia, Italia


----------



## giggler (Jul 19, 2012)

What is "Cooking Cream"? Heavy Cream or Cream for Whipping I guess..

Looks wonderful! Is the Earthenware just for serving?

Thanks, Eric, Austin Tx.


----------



## Hoot (Jul 19, 2012)

Margi Cintrano said:


> ITALIAN CORAL AND WHITE FISH STEW ... ( *for two ladies* )



Now....that just ain't fair!!
I cut and pasted the recipe anyway!!


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Jul 19, 2012)

Giggle Buonasera,

Cooking cream is light cream which is un-sweetened for cooking purposes; not whipped cream.

Earthenware clay cookware is used since time memorial in the Mediterranean, and can be purchased at Wm. Sonoma, Macy´s Cellar and Pottery Barn ...

For example: Tagines used for Moroccan Lemon Chicken is cooked in a pottery vessel of earthenware for centuries and can sustain high oven temperatures. 

One can prepare this dish in  glass casserole ovenware
too, however, the earthenware ( terracotta = barro in Spanish ) creates an incredible flavor profile for this dish.

Thanks for the compliment.
Ciao, Have lovely July.
Margi.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Jul 19, 2012)

Hoot, Buonasera,

I would of made two earthenwares, if we were having Mr. & Mrs. Hoot visit ! 

My older daughter Naia is visiting with two of my five grandchildren; Adyson who shall be five in December and is the only female of the five, and 19 month old Daniel Jonah ... She shall be off to Zürich to see her sister Nathalia and her 3 nephews, the twins: Filippo and Christophe who shall be six in December and baby Anthony Luca who was born in December 2011.

Great to catch up with her ... and see the kiddies. 

Thanks for the compliment.

Kindest and have a great summer,
Ciao, Margi.


----------



## Hoot (Jul 19, 2012)

Grandkids are great, ain't they? I hope y'all have a great visit!!


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Jul 19, 2012)

*Coral & White Appetisers ?*

 This is the appetiser we had prior to the Coral & White Fish Stew ...

This is fresh stuffed Crab meat in its own shell ... served with some Italian antipasti; olives, anchovies and of course some toast for canapés ...  

*** What is your coral and white summery fish dish ?  Look forward to hearing from all of you.

Ciao and Kind Regards,
Margaux Cintrano


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Jul 19, 2012)

Hoot,

Adyson is the only female Grandchild, and we do not get to see her and spend time with her as often, as we would like to. Naia and Dan live in St. Augustine, Florida.

Nathalia and her husband, the twins and baby Tony, live in Zürich, Switzerland and we meet up either in Zürich, Puglia or Spain several times a year ... 

Thanks for your feedback and contribution.

Plans for summer ?

Have a lovely vacation. 

Ciao, Margi


----------

